# Pregnant stray



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Currently I have a young pregnant female stray making herself comfy in my spare room..am posting on local social media sites to see if anyone is missing her, and she may be lucky and have an owner missing her somewhere and i manage to trace her. At the moment though despite the unwanted attentions of my 3 nosy dogs and the best efforts of my older shecat Spooky to chase her off, she seems to want to stay here. 
All my cats are strays who have adopted me, but I have to be a little bit realistic, as 2 of my pets are on medication for life, thinking of squeezing another one in, is going to be an added financial worry, no doubt about it.
Any ideas on reputable rescues in my area who might be able to help (am in Llanelli West Wales)..I know they are probably full to the brim 
I have know idea how pregnant she is..is there any way i can tell? (I have no experience of pregnant pusses) but i don't want to let her out if she is due any day soon. And shd I be feeding her on anything special? (Really I am not keeping this one:nono
Thx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

If you can post some pics of the cat from different angles i'm sure there will people on here that can help. Also if you can afford it a good quality wet food or even a kitten food and feed as often as she wants it. Also lots of water available.

Well done for letting her in your home to have her babies in safety.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

thx..I will get some pics up later and see anyone can 'guesstimate' how pregnant she is. She seems to bave barrelled out very dramatically the last few days!. She is eating well, although not so ravenously as when I first started feeding her- she's eating Iams which I know is not the best but its the best I can afford and chicken titbits. She has cwtched in under the shelf in my spare room and although I've left the window open for her she hasn't gone out for the last 2 days...just lying about, nosing a little out of the room, but not too adventurous as I have 3 dogs who are desperate to investigate her as well as 3 cats. she's a small cat so I think she's quite young, maybe her first litter? No wonder she doesn't want to move much!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Poor little thing especially if she is young. I wouldn't let the dogs in to her it might stress her out. I wouldn't keep a window open in case she escapes. If your feeding her Iams get some Butchers from the Asda, Tesco or morrisons about £4 for 6 tins and alot better than most supermarket brands.

I remember reading that you should see some movement from about 7 weeks but could be corrected by the breeders. It may be worth putting a thread in the breeding section for people with experience to come in here and give some more advice.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is 7 weeks GJ, your learning, how about doing my next rescue cat labour.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure if I would be much help. I remember being at 1 labour of a cat I had as a teenager. Totally freaked me out as I couldn't help I remember telling my mum to do something as she was a midwife but she just smiled and said the cat would do it all which she did. Is was the noises the cat made that I still remember. 

I can boil water and get warm towels tho if that helps


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its easy, you get a bottle of brandy and a long straw, sit and watch the cat do all the work then post pretty photo's.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

yes I will cross post I think ...the cat hasn't made any move to go out now for 3 days..I don't know if this is because she is nearly due, or maybe so glad to have a place to stay she is afraid to go out in case she can't come back...when I finally relented and started feeding Grimey ( once a stray, now a senile old bagpuss cwtched up with my dogs) he stayed in my backyard for a week in a bin only moving to go to the toilet I swear..I think he was so grateful to have a bit of comfort..so i relented even more and let him in (didn't want the neighbours saying I kept my cat in the bin lol )
Dogs are banned..it's my fault ..they have bumbled in behind me and been lucky to escape a swift and nifty left paw.!
Butchers..is that as well as Iams or instead of? I didn't know you could get Butchers cat food?
Window now shut as she doesn't seem inclined to go out anyway..thx:thumbsup:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I would say Butchers mainly but if she wants a few Iams to nibble on it can't hurt. She needs as much nurishment in her as possible. Plenty of water maybe even a chicken wing to gnaw on.

Have a look in the breeding section on kittens giving birth there will be plenty of threads in to help and give you an idea of what you need and also what can happen.

There should also be plenty of virtual midwives on here to help if you need it depending on what time she gives birth.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Iams wet adult food she's been eating...I will be honest until i came on here yesterday I didn't know she should be on kitten food..partner has gone off in search of Butchers...this is Wales mind and for some reason it doesn't seem to be on the shelves; last resort is Morrisons, failing that it will have to be PAH I think.(and budget is an issue, unfortunately .)
Anyway been placing my hand on puss cats tum and unless she has a severe case of the gripes there is definately something moving there so she is probably a lot more pregnant than I thought!


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

O and I posted in the cat breeding section, where I made the mistake of reading some of the posts, and now I wish I hadn't -I remembered why all my furry babies have been spayed or neutered...It's too much worry, trouble stress for everyone involved...cats, dogs and especially me! :eek6:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Ha ha dont worry its always a worse case senario but its good to be prepared. You'll be fine. Just keep asking questions if your not sure. You need to post some pics if you can so others can give you a better idea of how far along she is.

Have you got the number of your vet handy and also an emergency vet just in case she needs a c-section. I wont say how much because i'm sure it will vary but people have said in the region of £1000 especially if its out of hours.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry....to be a pain.. Did you mean Butchers adult or kitten food..can only find adult food in Morrisons..of course the last shop to be looked in lol :lol:. Yes i will get some pics up of the little minx. Please no more talk of emergency c sections as my overactive mind is already detailing all sorts of dire situations..whoever recommended the brandy and a long straw had the right idea..:scared: thx so much for the advice !!


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

well it seems that pregnancy is WELL advanced...think puss is going into labour- refused to move and refused food this morning so fingers crossed she's well and strong enough to deliver..told you I was pretty clueless when it came to pregnant cats!! Had no idea D-day was so imminent,


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Has she had a discharge yet which will be her mucus plug?

Lucky for you if she has a daytime labour as im home still waiting for kittens to arrive, been 2 days now.

Many are online sundays but for the best advise you will need to post in the breeding section to ensure somebody sees your posts. 

Good luck.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

thx...i don't see any sign of discharge, she's just lying very quietly under the bookshelf. Luckily I am on holidays so am around the next few days- I have a post in the breeding section too, so I am getting advice from everywhere- I don't have a clue! Good luck with your puss... I hope we aren't waiting for 2 days ..I think I will pop myself I am so on pins!!


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

GingerJasper said:


> Ha ha dont worry its always a worse case senario but its good to be prepared. You'll be fine. Just keep asking questions if your not sure. You need to post some pics if you can so others can give you a better idea of how far along she is.
> 
> Have you got the number of your vet handy and also an emergency vet just in case she needs a c-section. I wont say how much because i'm sure it will vary but people have said in the region of £1000 especially if its out of hours.


Wow and I felt £360 was a lot.

I took my cat in at 17:45 so they gave inject while vets were still open. She had her c-section around 8pm so I'm sure I got charge out of hours.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

debtherat said:


> Iams wet adult food she's been eating...I will be honest until i came on here yesterday I didn't know she should be on kitten food..partner has gone off in search of Butchers...this is Wales mind and for some reason it doesn't seem to be on the shelves; last resort is Morrisons, failing that it will have to be PAH I think.(and budget is an issue, unfortunately .)
> Anyway been placing my hand on puss cats tum and unless she has a severe case of the gripes there is definately something moving there so she is probably a lot more pregnant than I thought!


Butchers for cats is called Classic (orange tins) and Tesco do a six-pack (!) for £2.70. It's better than felix or Whiskas for the price, and my lot love it as there is a lot of jelly (at the bottom of the can). keep us clued in?


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

What happened to the cat?


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

this is what happened..she was admitted to vets with suspected pelvic fracture due to pregnancy, and gave birth prematurely to 4 kittens , one stillborn. She came back to me with the remaining 3 and developed cat flu and rejected the kittens- 2 died and we managed to keep one alive for 4 days until that one passed too. Mum was then readmitted with chronic constipation and xrayed and blood tested (both all clear) and spayed..and is now with me again on foster but making herself gradually at home...ok with my cats but still very wary of my dogs.
Now I am torn..she is under the umbrella of Cats Protection now and someone is interested in coming to visit with a view to adoption. I currently have 3 strays who have adopted me over the years and one more is pushing it but she is settling down here- though I know there is a lot more work ahead of me if I keep her to get her comfortable around the dogs- and there is that doubt that she may always dislike them and try to dog- wallop them at every opportunity!
Do i keep her or allow her to be rehomed??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless her, so sorry to hear the sad news on the kittens, thank goodness she came through it all. As for keeping her, only you know if you can or not, me personally ,i dont think i could part with her atfer what she has been through, but if your worried about the dogs, then maybe you have no choice. We have dogs, and at first any new cat is abit wary, but after a while the cats seem to know the dogs are friendly, i even find the cats snuggled up with the dogs in their beds !!!!!
do let us know what happens to her,

R I P little ones xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _aww bless her, so sorry to hear the sad news on the kittens, thank goodness she came through it all. As for keeping her, only you know if you can or not, me personally ,i dont think i could part with her atfer what she has been through, but if your worried about the dogs, then maybe you have no choice. We have dogs, and at first any new cat is abit wary, but after a while the cats seem to know the dogs are friendly, i even find the cats snuggled up with the dogs in their beds !!!!!
> do let us know what happens to her,
> 
> R I P little ones xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_


thx..I have a massive soft spot for her....she is such a funny little character, but a menace around the dogs...talk about a reign of terror! Poor dogs are so used to my 3 oldies they don't know what has hit them!! That I suppose is my main worry, that she will never really settle with the dogs..but she is getting better...having discovered that the living room is *the* sociable place to be she has taken to venturing in and sitting peaceably on her rug, and as long as the dogs are asleep and not looking in her direction she seems able to restrain her dog-walloping ways! We will see.....


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Only just seen this thread - what a poignant story. Poor little cat, and poor little kittens.

I'm so pleased that you have been able to do so much for her - what a wonderful gift you have given her.

Even if you find that you can't keep her, you have given her the chance of a happy and healthy life. Without your care she would have died during her labour - if she had lasted that long.

Any chance of a picture of her? I'm sure I'm not the only one who would love to see her.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

i think i have attached a photo..not quite sure if it's going to work..if not will find out how to do it properly tomorrow


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

hey there she is..Lady Sybil..shaven and shorn from her blood tests...what a minx..!!


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

She was named.. on a whim.. after a tv character..but I think if she is staying that she has to have a street name as I can't in all conscience stand outside calling ' Lady Sybil' when she refuses to come in at bed time:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

only just seen this thread too and was really sad to hear about the poor kittens. But it sounds like you did an amazing job helping her through it all.
Personally I think you should let her be rehomed as you said yourself that you're worried about the financial cost. Also where do you draw the line - what if another cat walks into your life in a few months and you melt and take that one in too. I think the cat will go to a very good home and you can ask them to send you updates and pictures.
Although it sounds to me that you have pretty much already decided her future ;-)
Either way good luck with your decision and just remember what a brilliant thing you did for this little kitty!


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Just remember what an amazing thing you have done regarding any decision you make re keeping her or not. She is gorgeous btw.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a pretty little cat. Whatever you finally decide to do, you have been a literal lifesaver for her.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

well after much discussion we decided to adopt her....funny thing isn't fussed at all on going outside now..maybe the trauma of the last few weeks has really unsettled her..none of the strays I've adopted over the years have been like this! And have been looking forward to her going out hoping she might burn off a bit of energy as she is still a menace to the dogs. Wonder if Feliway might chill her out a little?


----------

